# Latest shawl



## marilynjsim (Jun 23, 2012)

Some time back someone posted a picture of this shawl they had finished. I can't find the post now. But it was so lovely I actually bought the pattern and spun the wool for it. It's bright!
The pattern is called "Butterfly/papillon" available on Ravelry.com.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow. That's beautiful.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! It looks like a painting.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I posted one. Yours is beautiful. Absolutely great job....and you spun the yarn! WOW


----------



## Wiggletail (Mar 29, 2017)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## marilynjsim (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you. Such fun to make but Oh so much counting! And frogging!


----------



## Whiskerkin (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow what an original color scheme. I love it.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That is a stunning shawl, your colors are incredible.


----------



## Candykayro (Sep 6, 2011)

It is stunning..and I agree with previous post..a work of art


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I have been eyeing that same shawl. I admit I really don't get the fascination a lot of people have for shawls but my daughter owns a Papillon dog and has butterfly tattoos and she said she would like a shawl so I might do it.

Yours is wonderful!


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## marilynjsim (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you. I usually just use the shawls as large scarves. This one may be rather bulky.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

marilynjsim said:


> Some time back someone posted a picture of this shawl they had finished. I can't find the post now. But it was so lovely I actually bought the pattern and spun the wool for it. It's bright!
> The pattern is called "Butterfly/papillon" available on Ravelry.com.


Wow! What a show stopper.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful love the colours ☺


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Breathtaking!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is soooooooooooo YUMMY!!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly---papillon

Went to look at the others made.... amazing how the different colors schemes really change the look of the shawl!


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

I love that stained glass look...beautiful.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Stunning!!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

This is so beautiful. I love the colors!


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Gorgeous. Love the colours xx


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Its beautiful, and the colours are gorgeous.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl, oh my the colours are amazing ! Beautiful work ! ????


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl & the colors of your spun yarn are stunning!! Kudos to you!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunning work. :sm24:


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Your shawl is simply amazing, but wow $14 for a shawl pattern. It would have to be good for that much.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh wow! That's beautiful.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

It's gorgeous Bubbley work love the Stainglass look .


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Stunning. Colorway you chose is beautiful and quite eye catching to say the least! Great knit.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful creation ????????????


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rosehall (Aug 14, 2015)

Love it.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is beautiful and the colors are so perfect for this shawl.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow! Such beautiful colors!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

That is gorgeous. I love the colours you have chosen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

For me also, it looks like a painting- beautiful.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Beautiful. Like stained glass.


----------



## Evelyne56 (Nov 17, 2014)

Waouh. I love it. What a beautiful shawl. You're very skilled and your choice of colors is just great. Bravo


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

OMG. This is a masterpiece.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

So beautiful and an amazing use of your own spinnng.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

This is just gorgeous !!! Wow, wow, wow....and hand spun by you on top of it ! Beautiful.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is a work of art. Amazing. The colors are fantastic and your knitting is so fine. You will get tons of compliments!


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Amazing color combos beautiful work


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

That's a beauty - love the bright colors as well.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow that is lovely and very impressive. Great job!!!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Holy colorful gorgeous!


----------



## PenelopePickles (Mar 8, 2017)

Here is the link if interested: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly---papillon


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

marilynjsim said:


> Some time back someone posted a picture of this shawl they had finished. I can't find the post now. But it was so lovely I actually bought the pattern and spun the wool for it. It's bright!
> The pattern is called "Butterfly/papillon" available on Ravelry.com.


Glorious!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous! I love the bright combination of colors and your work is excellent!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful love all the bright colors.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is_ stunning!!!_ :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm24: :sm18:


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

I think you'd think of a butterfly wing as soon as you saw the shawl. It's beautiful.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful colored shawl looks like a beautiful butterfly????????????


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

WOW! It's a work of art!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

k1p1granny said:


> Wow. That's beautiful.


 Took the words right out of my mouth. Give yourself a big pat on the back.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

that is beautiful


----------



## finkelb (Jan 6, 2013)

That is an exquisite shawl - all those beautiful jewel tones!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Blink Blink, my eyes are super happy to look at this masterpiece!! WOW,!!


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

k1p1granny said:


> Wow. That's beautiful.


My words exactly!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

It is Gorgeous.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

aljellie said:


> That is a stunning shawl, your colors are incredible.


Admirable work!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

WOW that is stunning!! Love the colors!!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

A real beauty!! Enjoy.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful, love the colors. Looks like stained glass.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love the colors you chose.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

So very beautiful! What an amazing job!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome and different!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Stunning, looks like stained glass. You did a wonderful job dyeing your yarn.


----------



## Moggie13 (Dec 18, 2015)

A work if art. Beautiful.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Magnificent! A work of art.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

It is a gorgeous shawl. Your colors are so vibrant and beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous! Looks like stained glass!


----------



## Halfshire (May 5, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful and very colorful shawl.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning!!!!!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## twinkie (Apr 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

OMG!! Wear it well.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Stunning!!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG - that is magnificent! Love those colors - they POP!????


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful. I love the colors you chose.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! I love the color! ;0)


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

wow that's pretty but ouch the price of the pattern


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Stunning....


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Love this shawl; such lovely colors


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That is stunning! Love it.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Your shawl is so beautiful plus the color you selected are amazing! Congratulations.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow Wow Wow


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow Wow Wow


----------



## darkeyes7 (Jul 8, 2017)

Totally AWESOME! May I ask how long it took you to finish?


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

Wowza! My goodness that shawl just about took my breath away. The colors are spectacular!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Absolutely stunning - you have a wonderful eye for color combinations that really show off the pattern.


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

Love it, beautiful colors!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know what to say that has not been already said - you are truly an artiste in the 1st word! I cannot believe that it is knitted - it is so beautiful. thanks for sharing - I just wish I could do that.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

nannee said:


> Gorgeous! It looks like a painting.


Definitely "modern art"and amazing!


----------



## tessycol (Dec 9, 2011)

Beautiful. So talented.XX


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Beautiful colors.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like stained glass, it's a work of art


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Strikingly beautiful. Good job!


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow & wow again. Wish my try at dying yarn had been as successful.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

It's a beauty.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I have never seen anything so gorgeous If you get tired of it I'll take it!!!!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow! It's gorgeous!


----------



## caroljs (Jun 25, 2016)

Wow, wow, and wow!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Maureen Therese said:


> Your shawl is simply amazing, but wow $14 for a shawl pattern. It would have to be good for that much.


I agree yet if you look there were 161 projects done with this pattern. Yet I think I need to pass because of the price, can't afford.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Whoa! That is incredible!!! It looks like a painting, not something knitted! Your work is beautiful! Wonderful colors.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

It's on my list, I love short rows. The yarn and combinations turned out spectacular! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nsweberwhite (Mar 5, 2013)

Your shawl looks like a beautiful stained glass window. What excellent work!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That is breathtaking. The colors are magnificently clear and bright. I don't know how you did it, but you did it well!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

It's beautiful!


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## sueZee (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous. Well done. :sm24:


----------



## selmacan (Jan 11, 2017)

The most beautiful butterfly I've ever seen! Fantastic piece of work.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Your shawl is a work of art! The fact that you spun the wool is amazing! Truly gorgeous.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous...that's a work of art...looks like stained glass!
:sm24:


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

All I can say is AMAZING!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

The colors are beautiful and make this a work of art


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow! I'm not really into shawls but this is stunning. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cat luvr (Apr 26, 2017)

Really beautiful! Such talent!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

WOW. A
work of art.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Fabulous! And you even spun the wool! I agree with others who have said it is a work of art! So glad you shared this - your knitting is perfection~


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

it's beautiful. lovely colors.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

goodness sakes, that is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

WOW, very nice, great colors.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

That is stunning! And even more amazing that you spun the wool also. Gorgeous.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Beautiful. The colors you chose are wonderful. I love it.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Stunning is right!! Oh, my!!!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Gorgeous, love the colors!!!


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Beautiful ????


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful bold colors. A work of art.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, it's wonderful love the colours.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's so beautiful!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Out of sight! wow.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Incredible colours, stunning shawl, beautiful work.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty shawl


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW!!! I agree with the OP, it looks like a painting. My hat is off to you, it's just stunning!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## marilynjsim (Jun 23, 2012)

LynneC said:


> Wow & wow again. Wish my try at dying yarn had been as successful.


Sorry to say I can't claim the dyeing, only the spinning


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

marilynjsim said:


> Some time back someone posted a picture of this shawl they had finished. I can't find the post now. But it was so lovely I actually bought the pattern and spun the wool for it. It's bright!
> The pattern is called "Butterfly/papillon" available on Ravelry.com.


WOW! Just WOW! I thought about buying that pattern but didn't think I could actually ever knit it. You're to be congratulated. It's beautiful! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Fabulous colour....


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## marilynjsim (Jun 23, 2012)

darkeyes7 said:


> Totally AWESOME! May I ask how long it took you to finish?


Not sure. About 4 weeks at a guess. But I usually have other things on the go too, spinning, weaving etc. It was fun to do.


----------



## marilynjsim (Jun 23, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Stunning, looks like stained glass. You did a wonderful job dyeing your yarn.


I can't claim the dyeing.. It was bought as a bag of carded and dyed 40 grams approximately each. The black was also dyed sliver.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm at loss for words. WOW doesn't seem enough. WOW


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl! I love your colors.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

That's amazing. I can't even imagine it in any other colors!


----------



## Benison (May 1, 2017)

a bit like a stained-glass window ... awesome! Well done ... magnificent!


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What can I say except what other have said, it is stunning, gorgeous, beautiful, etc., wow.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Stunning!!!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful color choices!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh my, it is absolutely beautiful. You are wonderfully talented to make it all (except the wool...he..he)


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I love it. It looks like a mosaic or stained glass, simply beautiful.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

So gorgeous. WOW!!##


----------



## kkiely3464 (Aug 4, 2016)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Impressive! And you even spun the yarn!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Breathtaking


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Outstanding, I love everything about this project.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Such skill to be able to both spin and knit such a beautiful thing...


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Great pattern..good work.


----------



## lsorum (Nov 18, 2015)

It surely is a BEAUTY!!!!!


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Lovely colors and such beautiful knitting.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Incredible work! and so beautiful!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That's sensational!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely. So glad the person saw it.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

SPECTACULAR!
Your colors are exquisite


----------

